# Oh, did I get schooled :)



## carnationPL (May 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Need some insight on my lab work... all comments greatly appreciated!

Since I have been having many hypothyroidism symptoms and family history (my sister has Hashimoto's), I decided to get tested.

First off, I had tests done privately, thyroid profile, but then wanted to get antibodies tested as well, so tried to get them via NHS.

I went to young doctor, and she was quite open minded, prescribed testing for TSH, FT4, FT3, B12, Folate, D and antibodies. Something must have gotten "lost in translation" though, because my antibodies were not tested.

I went in today, and my results were discussed with another doctor practicing 47 years (proudly pointed out). He told me everything was within a norm, even my D levels, which are highlighted on result sheet as abnormal. I got lectured on "self-diagnosing" but after all he agreed to have my antibodies tested, because of a family history. He added more detailed D profile and iron levels testing, but said that if those tests are "normal", it will be it, no more tests will be done for me.

He told me that thyroid results differ depending on time of day the blood is taken. Seems like with some doctors you just cannot win 

My results so far:

March - blood drawn around noon

TSH --- 3.38 --- (0.27 - 4.2)

FT4 --- 14.8 --- (12.0 - 22.0)

FT3 ----- 3.8 --- (3.1- 6.8)

June - blood drawn at 6 pm

TSH -- 3.75 --- (0.3- 4.2)

FT4 ---12.2-----(9 - 23)

FT3---- 3.1 -----(2.5 - 5.7)

Also in June:

25-hydroxy vit D: 52 (70-150) - after taking 1000 D3 daily for over a month and more sunny weather these days (for London)

B12: 290 (160- 800)

Folate 5.4 (>2.7)

I will get my blood test again this week, but I feel like this is an uphill battle....ehhh


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> March - blood drawn around noon
> 
> TSH --- 3.38 --- (0.27 - 4.2)
> 
> ...


These labs reflect you being hypothyroid. In range - yes, but on low range. TSh should be closer to 1.

Goal for FT-4 and FT-3 is somewhere between 1/2-3/4 range which for your FT-4 is shown above in bold and (( ))



> 25-hydroxy vit D: 52 (70-150) - after taking 1000 D3 daily for over a month and more sunny weather these days (for London)
> 
> B12: 290 (160- 800)


Vid D levels should be closer to 3/4 of range. Anyone not near the equator is likely deficient. You might consider raising your daily dose. I for one take 5K IU daily , even in the summer of if on vacation in the Caribbean.

B-12 should also be closer to 3/4 of range.


----------



## carnationPL (May 27, 2017)

Hello,

I had another blood labs done and went back to the open-minded doctor to talk over the results.

Results from June 7 (6pm)

TSH 4.66 (0.3 - 4.2)

FT4 12.8 (9-23)

TPO 84kU/L (0-75)

Doctors prescribed Levothyroxine 25 mcg and said to come back in 3 months.

Note: for the past 2 months, I am also taking supplements: Zinc, Selenium, D3, B1...and last week started Ashwagandha, B12 (sublingual) and Iron (with vita. C).

I am starting my medication tomorrow morning. What should I expect?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Self diagnosing?
Sounds to me like you need a new doctor.....
You're the boss and the doctor works for you.....
You also know your own body better than your doctor.
Just because he or she has a diploma doesn't mean you're wrong.
You have the same access to the internet as your doctor does.
It also takes more than lab work to diagnose..........

"It's called consulting with your doctor"


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

carnationPL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had another blood labs done and went back to the open-minded doctor to talk over the results.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about Ashwagandha, but I know a lot of posters who started taking it ended up stopping because -- I believe -- it inferred with their dosing of thyroid meds and/or blood tests.

As far as your meds tomorrow, I doubt you'll notice anything. It takes weeks for it to build up in your system so any changes should be slow and incremental.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I personally would not take ashwaganda unless I knew I had an adrenal problem--it can cause issues for people taking it that don't.


----------

